# New to the Forum/ need help with SE-R stuffs



## secagirl (Nov 18, 2014)

Hey guys and gals,

I am new to the forum but I was hoping to get some info and input about places to get a SE-R parts. I have tried googeling a few things but eBay is the only thing that pops up 80% of the time. I wouldnt mind buying from them, but I would rather buy from a more legitimate website. Maybe ones yall buy from and havent had any problems with etc. My boyfriend is SUPER hard to shop for during the holidays. So I figured I couldnt go wrong getting car parts for his baby. 

He has said he wants an "m3 wing" and stock calipers. I wish I had written down the type of header he wanted but the brand alludes me. Any suggestions would be great because I am honestly at a loss. Thanks in advance!


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

Welcome! might try Stillen.com


----------



## secagirl (Nov 18, 2014)

Thanks! I'll try it out!!!


----------



## Breeze2 (Nov 24, 2014)

Hi, 
Here is a reasonable upgrade you cannot lose on... I've been with Nissans for 10 years.. Driven all the models (logged hours in GTR as well)..I finally got my dream SE-R a year ago. I also own a 06 Mercedes R53 McLaren and a Fiat X19.. If your looking for HP... I recommend Motul oil for sure.. Pulstar spark plugs. You can see what they are about here.. https://www.pulstar.com/ ... you can purchase them here.. https://www.sparkplugs.com/Automotive-l134.aspx ... GF Gforce Maf Chip here.. GF Chips Help Improve Performance and Fuel Economy Guaranteed

For the exhaust.. there are lots of headers systems at great prices.. however all my techy guys at the dealership said to replace the flat 2 1/2 ft pipe with a round one and notice the difference (it was flat from factory to give clearance.. Haven't hit mine yet).. I did it, and find my tone got better and yes, more power.. and I can still brag I'm stock.. got into a battle with a 2011 WRX STI.. I wasn't far off as what I thought.. my SE-R is Automatic.. all he could say that he didn't expect my Altima to be that fast and I quote "MAN, does that thing sound GOOD!"

All my cars have them and instant gratification.. The GF chip takes at least 300kms to work properly. Performance goes up estimating 300Hp mark. Fuel economy is awsome.
Is his ride a Manual Trans. or and Automatic?


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Hi Breeze2,
You have me curious about the performance chip. I note I could get one for my X trail. Do these things really work? Why wouldn't Nissan already have programmed the ecu to operate at the highest efficiency. Is it a question of emission. Would this affect someone's ability to pass an emissions test? Don't have to do so in Quebec at this time. Any risk to the front cat?

Those SER Altimas are sleepers. Nice car!


----------



## Breeze2 (Nov 24, 2014)

Hi,
Glad you asked.. the only other Nissan I have put one on was an X-Trail... The X-Trail is also one of the best Nissans made.. Last of the True Japanese AWD's.
I did one for a guy here because he was looking for better fuel economy.. He didn't find it effective and I think I know why... The ECU on the 2.5 in the X-trail is special because of its small size engine pushing AWD and the gear ratios... not a car you would take to redline.. though this guy was an old fart and probally drove it as is. So ????
What I would recommend though is the pulstar plugs and a K&N air filter... K&N makes one that goes in the stk box.
Love the X-Trail.. only came to Canada for 2 years... by the way, the SE-R only 6000 produced only for 05 /06... 
Also, if you google the X-trail in Malaysia... their CRAZY over there and know lots.


----------



## Breeze2 (Nov 24, 2014)

Oh,
to answer your tech questions,, Nissan programs the ECU to fit the spec Hp rating for the 2.5L depending on the model.. All the maf chip does is amplifiing the Mass Air Flow Sensor to work more effeciently (faster throttle response) and better torque curve. Your driving habits also dictate your performance and fuel economy.. If your not performing your engine (driving miss daisy) could plug up the cat. As far as emissions go.. the easier the engine operates more efficiently the less emmisions comming out of the tail pipe!
The golden rule on engineering a performance engine.. get the fuel in as fast as possible.. compress as much as possible.. fine tune the timing with the fuel flash point.. and get it out as fast as possible.. 
Formula 1 cars probally?? Maybe pass Quebec Emissons tests without a cat.


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Thanks for the answers Breeze2. I did a bit more research on the GForce Chips, and I hate to say it but any benefit you got was probably based on resetting the ecu when it was installed. Their product appears to be smoke and mirrors for the most part. 

The X trail already has great torque, and is sufficiently quick for the type of vehicle it is. It can be driven hard, but it wears through brakes, bearings and suspension parts faster.
And when I care about mileage, I just focus on keeping the RPMs low.

Never bothered with the K&N, as the risks to the MAF are greater than the benefits to me. I already change the air filter annually.

For plugs I switched to NGK Iridium a few years ago, seeing my X does mainly city driving and only the occasional longer trip and off road adventure. 

I am curious, are you doing your racing on tracks? Some serious cars you have. What year is the x1/9?


----------



## Breeze2 (Nov 24, 2014)

Hi,
I grew up in a low key 50's to 70's mechanic racing family (my uncle was the president of a circuit of 4 tracks between BC and USA.. Back in the day from 1970 to 72 my father set up (mechanic) Gilles Villenuves snowmobiles when he came to Calgary to race. Myself have always upgraded the basics on all types of engines..(I have come to specialize in 2 strokes) I have 3 X19's, one 1980, 1981, 1983... 2 were running units and one 83 was a USA spec with AC and power windows. The one I'm restoring is the 1981 (it had the lowest production #'s for Fiat besides 1971) all my x's are Fuel Injected.. The USA spec one is my pipe dream.. I wish to drop a K20 Honda with a supercharger or a GSX-R Suzuki 1100 in it.. check this out on You Tube and you'll see why, https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z7YGVEMlHPs ... There was a total of 160000 made.. in 1983 end production went back to Bertone for assembly till the Gran Finale in 1989... The X19 is regarded to be the best handling production car in history without traction control.. It spent most of its time doing laps on the roof in Turin Fiat Factory. The first DeLoren was a X19 (John studied the design).. Malcom Bricklin imported the units to North America before building the Canadian production Bricklin SV-1... Alcan Aluminum in Canada built 3 prototype aluminum unibodys for Fiat (First ever)... In Brazil, the X19 looked a little different and was known as a Dardo. Abarth made it go really fast with upgrades to the 1.5L producing up to 200Hp... Dallara made it go fast with Ferrari and Lancia engines. The car is quite the toy but has its Italian flaws.. First being it is rumored that the steel was recycled WW2 Russian military grade.. Second.. the labor was not paid all that well resulting in shotty intallation of electrics and such.. Most X19's died at 70000kms due to the lack of personal maintenance (it was engineered like a Ferrari so it leake oil and such) it needed to be looked at daily! The positives.. the designer designed the Lambo Countach.. The door handles were used on Lambos and a Ferrari.. the wipers / head lights / some alternators / starters, Magnetti Marelli was same on Ferrari 308's... 
As you can see, I'm a fanatic when it comes to this ride.. it out slalomed all the exotics in the day.. These units are now appreciating and are a rare siting at car shows.. Good investment only if your willing to treat it as a Ferrari and keep the maintenance up.
My 1981 is about half restored.. all the mechanical done (just rebuilt and dropped the stk setup in about a month ago) sorry.... I can go on and on about this forgotton car.
We lost our track in Calgary due to the city making it a dump 2 years ago. Sad but true... I grew up in the West Kootenays in British Columbia.. real drivers roads.
Thanks for asking,
BJ


----------



## Breeze2 (Nov 24, 2014)

one thing to mention as well... The Sentra SE-R has the same engine that is in the X-Trail.. You might consider looking at those upgrades... there are lots of headers and such.
BJ


----------



## Breeze2 (Nov 24, 2014)

My Benz is somewhat my pride and joy.. It is actually a 2006 R500 dealer special order.. it has the 5.0L V8 Raw Mucsle (low technology).. 16 plugs.. Big Heads.. K&n Filters.. Full 3M hood / bumpers / rockers wrap. Has AMG pkg includes the 19" Wheels designed only for the R Class, Rear Spoiler, Front Spoilers, Harmon Kardon Sterio.. The Pano roof and power rear liftgate and bumper sensors were excluded to save wieght and look better. I had a R350 with the V6 (awsome wagon as well).. the R Class was engineered by a special team whos goal was "what would Mr Karl Benz drive his friends in today?" check this out..
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qxQmslWIuHg
There was an AMG version R63 only for 2007 year boasting the 6.3L V8 @ over 500hp // only 200 were ever made! I remember watching a F1 race in UK and it was raining hard.. the Pace Car was the R63.. it was raining so hard, the R had rain tires and was driven by two old guys.. Keep in mind this ride wieghs 2 tons.. the camera panned on the driver and they had smiles from ear to ear because the F1 cars couldn't keep up.
Mine was a special order delivered originally in Las Vegas.. I fluked out when I just mentioned I'd like a V8.. Just so happened my buddy knew a sales guy at the Bentley Austin Martin dealership down the road.. It had 40000 kms and a great story.. A oil tycoon here in Calgary saw it on a lot in Vegas and got it imported for his wife. His wife drove it once and then it went into his car collection.. He traded this and a couple of others for a high end Bently (this was in 2011).. The dealership didn't want it on his lot so he bought it at their trade cost and then he curbed it to me really cheap... this was a $90000 ride new! I scored it for $24000! 
It was labeled the R53 with the Chrome McLaren badging (not a sticker).. predecessor to the R63 and is the only one I now of.
Stk this ride produced 280HP.. Mine is @ 310hp.. It will break the wheels on wet pavement easily before traction control takes over. (2 tonnes of machine) This is my ultimate sleeper.. In the land of the 6.3L AMG, all the models that used this engine was detuned except the R63.. so my R53 is equilevant to the M class M63. My 0-60 time is 6.3 seconds.. Quarter mile in 14 seconds.. Not bad for the family wagon.. by the way/// there is no substitute for German traction control systems.. In the snow, the thing drives like dry pavement with the winters.. I do all the work maintenance myself and have friends across the street at Lone Star Mercedes to supply parts at next to cost.. so lucky am I.. Mercedes is the leader in automotive technologies! There is a difference!
BJ


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Thanks for the X1/9 video. Wow what a driver. I understand you affection for the vehicle.

The Mercedes is quite nice as well. Both rare cars that you don't see very often. The depreciation on that one, and I guess all luxury vehicles, is pretty wild. 

I appreciate you sharing your passion. Welcome to the forum


----------

